# tfo warranty



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my buddy and i came back from a good day fly fishing, unloading the gear and fish, and for some unknown reason on how he did it but he slammed the tail gate on my 5wt tfo. argguh! son of a....well anyway it's really not a big deal because temple fork will replace it for $25. this is not my first rodeo. i backed into a bush and broke the tip a few years back on my 7wt, sent it to tfo and in a few weeks i had a brand-new rod, same wt. so if any of you guys are thinking about a new rod, look at the tfo's. good price, too.
i think orvis is a little overrated but i'm not an expert like some of you.

jack


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use TFO rods pretty much exclusively since I am a major klutz with my rods. Never had a problem. I have had good experiences with St Croix also.


----------

